# dont want a divorce but confused



## Sunny96744 (Dec 19, 2013)

My husband and I separated 3 months ago. We do not speak. But when I text that I need something he makes sure I get it. Also he has been giving me money every month without me asking. When he leaves a voice mail about the money he is very to the point, unemotional - almost closed off. What does that mean? Does he not want the divorce? I am just confused because he doesn't call or come by. I could really use some advice on how to interpret his actions. Please help me.


----------



## U.E. McGill (Nov 27, 2013)

Don't trickle truth here. Why dud you divorce? How long did it take to get to this point? Did you cheat? Did he?

There's a lot of advice here, around divorce. In cheater marriages the first thing the tell the spouse to do to the cheating spouse is go no contact. Sound like that's what he's doing. 

You need to supply a lot more info.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Why did you separate? At whose request?


----------



## Sunny96744 (Dec 19, 2013)

no one cheated. he just cant face me after lying and getting caught. I asked for the divorce. I have filed but it hasnt been served on him yet.


----------



## Keepin-my-head-up (Jan 11, 2013)

How old are you guys?
You have to give a little more information sunny.

It could be that he is old school and will always feel responsible for his wife.

It could be that you are right and he is to ashamed right now.

It could be that he is having the time of his life and he is equating giving you money with the alone time you are giving him.

No way to know for sure


----------



## Sunny96744 (Dec 19, 2013)

he was actually behind me today on the road. When he knew it was me he slowed down and switched lanes and hung back. Very strange behavior. I just dont know how to read him and what i am supposed to do. i really need advice.


----------

